

How LinkedIn Could Have Secured Hacked Passwords - chunsaker
https://www.stormpath.com/blog/how-linkedin-could-have-secured-hacked-passwords

======
bandy
How stormpath could make a more legible website: avoid text of color on a
similarly-colored background, especially with a single-pel wide font. (In this
case, blueish text on a blue background)

